# problema nel "nuovo ambiente"

## raider91

salve a tutti sono nuovo del forum...sto installando gentoo per architetture X86...ora sto cercando di entrare nel nuovo ambiente solo che quando lancio il comando env-update per creare il nuovo ambiente mi da questi errori:

!!!invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir) : '/usr/portage/'

!!!main-repo not set in DEFAULT and PORTDIR is empty.

non riesco a capire come risolvere e sto impazzendo   :Shocked:  ...qualcuno sa come posso aggiustare il tutto????...grazie in anticipo!!!!

----------

## 64

Sul punto dell'installazione in oggetto, la guida in inglese (aggiornata al 16 marzo 2013)  differisce da quella in italiano.

----------

## raider91

ok grazie....problema risolto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bene, in che modo hai risolto?

Puoi anche cambiare il titolo del 3d - modificando il primo messaggio, aggiungendo [risolto] al titolo? Così gli altri sanno che non hai più bisogno di una mano.

grazie!

----------

## raider91

ho risolto semplicemente seguendo la guida inglese...prima sbagliavo seguendo quella in ita!!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *raider91 wrote:*   

> ho risolto semplicemente seguendo la guida inglese...prima sbagliavo seguendo quella in ita!!!!

 

Posso chiederti se sei stato in grado di identificare la differenza che ti ha tratto in inganno nel manuale italico, ma se puoi segnalarlo così che il team traduzioni possa inrepverire

----------

## ago

 *64 wrote:*   

> Sul punto dell'installazione in oggetto, la guida in inglese (aggiornata al 16 marzo 2013)  differisce da quella in italiano.

 

Se ti interessa dare una mano sei il benvenuto.

----------

## 64

Ago ha scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Se ti interessa dare una mano sei il benvenuto.

 

Grazie per il benvenuto.

Ti ho mandato Mp.

----------

